# Profibus <-> Devicenet / Gibt es eine günstige Lösung?



## Gerri (24 Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich verwende oft S7-300er CPUs und muß mit Robotersteurungen kommunizieren die wiederum Devicenet benutzen. Um nun Daten ausztauschen verwende ich die meiner Meinung nach filigrane Methode über Digitale Ein- / Ausgänge der Siemens CPU zu denen des Roboters. Der Vorteil ist bei kleineren Datenmengen natürlich der Preis (8-32 Bytes). 
Die alternative wäre ein Gateway, was meiner Meinung nach um ein vielfaches teurer wäre.

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit bzw. einen Ansatz einer Alternative?
Profibus muß nicht unbedingt sein, ist halt schön Standard bei SIEMENS.


----------



## Maxl (24 Juli 2008)

Wichtig wäre noch:
welche Roboter?

Sowohl bei ABB als auch bei Kuka gibt es schließlich fertige Profibus-DP Slave anschaltungen, welche ganz ordentlich ins System integriert sind.
Da Du von DeviceNet sprichtst, gehe ich mal davon aus dass es sich um einen ABB-Roboter handelt. Bei ABB-Robotern ist die Profibus-Slave Anschaltung im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Profibus-Slave / DeviceNet Umsetzer. Günstiger wäre vielleicht ein AnyBusX-Gateway.
http://www.anybus.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-S_DeviceNet-S.shtml

mfg Maxl


----------



## chrisgoossens (27 Juli 2008)

*Anybus....*

Hallo,

Bei Anybus finden sie alle moegliche kombinationen, nicht teuer und qualitaet......

http://www.anybus.com/products/products.asp?PID=329&ProdType=Anybus X-gateway

mfg,

Chris


----------

